
Putin's American Foe in Ukraine - tomh
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2015-03-05/putin-s-american-foe-in-ukraine-finance-minister-natalie-jaresko
======
doug1001
the subject of the OP (Natalie Jaresko, Ukraine's finance minister) is tough
as nails.

not sure if she invented the term, but in the OP, she refers to the former
Ukraine government as a "kleptocracy"

~~~
dragonwriter
The term is at least on the order of a couple hundred years old, so she
certainly didn't invent it; she's probably wasn't the first person to apply it
to Putin's regime (certainly not the first to apply it to a post-Soviet
Russian regime.)

------
happyscrappy
Actual title: The American Woman Who Stands Between Putin and Ukraine

